# Merry Christmas From Kemptville



## crk (Jul 12, 2005)

Wishing you and yours a safe and happy holiday season.
Cheers Charles


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Merry Christmas to you as well Charles! ...and the rest of AT!!!! 

I saw some great pictures of your Hunt up north. Looked like you guys had a great time.


----------



## mike106 (Mar 12, 2007)

Merry christmas and a happy new year to all


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

Merry Christmas to all and the Best of a New Year.


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

Yes Merry Christmas Charles and to all of our AT members. Enjoy the holidays and all the best in the new year

Randy


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Very Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year!


----------



## coyote1664 (Apr 24, 2010)

merry christmas all!


----------



## cody12 (Dec 7, 2004)

Merry christmas to one and all be safe


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Same here from Iroquois,Merry Xmas.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

Merry Christmas to all .... Hey Charles when do we get to see some pics of the caribou hunt and a little write up of the kills and weapons of choice... way to go to bou each for you and Larry..


----------



## crk (Jul 12, 2005)

I'll try to remember and bring some pictures with me to the next shoot Ted.However I will say that the look on Larrys face after harvesting his first big game was worth the trip alone.


----------



## Robb771 (Aug 28, 2010)

Merry Christmas to you and yours....and all the best in the new year


----------



## shootndabigstik (Mar 9, 2009)

*Merry Christmas*

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays.... all the best in 2011.

David and Morgan.


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## NSSCOTT (Sep 6, 2009)

Merry Christmas to everyone as well


----------

